# Whole Earth Farms



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

Alright. I'm just going to let you all know that Ember, when switched over to the 4Health, within a few days had bathroom issues. Always having accidents and such. So we went on a search for a new dog food.

I complained my way out of being forced to feed the dogs Rachel Ray again and it came down to two dog food choices after hours of arguing (That's right, I don't give up easily) 

Merrick Whole Earth Farms or Fromm Four Star Nutritionals (Non grain free kind)

We have to get Ember off 4Health today, it's really bad. She just can't stop pooing it seems. Everywhere we called Fromm was either not sold there or the place wasn't open or it was overly expensive. We don't have the time ATM since Ember has to be off the food today (or shipping fee money) to order offline, so we went on Petco and gave it a nice long search and I took HOURS of non-stop research on Dog Food Advisor trying to find the best possible food.

Whole Earth Farms and Fromm got the same 4-star rating. And the price was very affordable.

Now, we have to go to the Petco to get the food. 
What say you to this food?


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

I would go for the Fromm. The Petco I go to also has Nature's Variety Instinct, which is a grain free food, if that is what you are looking for.


----------

